# Is there a standard format for wavetables?



## Fredeke (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi.
I've been making a lot of wavetables lately.

I convert recorded WAVs to wavetable WAVs using Serum for testing purposes. In order to do that, I need to manually enter the cycle's length (in samples) in Serum. Often I arrive at the most correct value by trial and error. But I neglected to write down those numbers for later use, like conversion to another format. Can I retrieve them from metadata in Serum-saved files, or some other way?

[EDIT: I realize now this question makes no sense, because Serum converts the resolution to a period of 2048 samples no matter what. Which is good because then it's easy to re-interpret, and bad because any additional temporal resolution is lost. Anyway this renders my first question moot, and my second question even more relevant (see here just below). So I renamed the thread]

I also wonder if those Serum-saved files are compatible with other synths/samplers? Otherwise, what would be the most cross-compatible format, if there's one?


----------



## richmwhitfield (Feb 26, 2020)

Yeah you can use Serum wavetables with other synths. It seems to be a sort of standard.


----------

